# Audible Abo,obwohl nie da angemeldet



## Itchy (6 März 2014)

Hallo,
Mir werden seit 2 monaten 9,95 Euro von der Audible GMBH abgebucht.
Ich habe mich nie auf dieser Seite registriert noch habe Ich dort ein Abo abgeschlossen.
Ich habe bis jetzt immer das Geld zurückgeholt?
Was soll ich jetzt machen?
Ich werde dennen keine cent zahlen....


----------



## raundsi (6 März 2014)

Also haben die deine Daten gar nicht? Dann einfach weiter zurückholen. Die kostet das jedesmal Geld.
[edit]
Ach nee, Audible ist ja seriös, da kann man auch schriftlich widersprechen.
[edit]


----------



## Itchy (6 März 2014)

Das komische is ja,die HABEN meine Daten!?!?! Nur woher??
hab jetzt schon was schriftliches aufgesetzt,wiederspruch und kündigung...


----------



## raundsi (6 März 2014)

Kündigen höchstens hilfsweise, wenn überhaupt. Du hast ja keinen Vertrag geschlossen, oder?


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2014)

Audible ist ein Dienst von Amazon. Der Support reagiert dort recht zuverlässig. Also einfach mal über die Website (Helpdesk) Kontakt aufnhemen. Die erforderlichen Zuordnungsdaten ergeben sich aus den Buchungstexten der Lastschriften und natürlich der Kontonummer.

Ich würde mit der Benennung von eigenen Daten nicht sparen, dann reagiert der Support noch zutraulicher, denn ...





raundsi schrieb:


> ...Audible ist ja seriös....


----------



## sprudel (13 März 2018)

Ich hatte das gleiche vor ein paar Tagen auch. Ich habe meinen Kontoauszug gesehen und da stand halt, dass die seit 8 Monaten das abgebucht haben. Ich hatte auch keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Habe dann bei der Servicehotline angerufen und hatte sofort jemanden an der Strippe. Der hat mir erklärt, dass die das über das Amazonkonto abgebucht haben. Daher auch die Daten. Ich hatte nämlich diesen Probemonat ausprobiert. Ich habe das ganze Geld rückerstatten bekommen und das Abo gekündigt. Das mit dem abbuchen fand ich ziemlich doof, den Service und die Rückerstattung aber super. Einfach da anrufen


----------



## Elke Schönknecht (26 Juni 2018)

Ich habe soeben auch eine Abbuchung gefunden und zurückgehen lassen. Dann habe ich dort angerufen, angeblich hat jemand durch einen "Tippfehler" meine Bankdaten aktiviert.. und in Afrika ist Karneval!!


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2018)

...nicht aktiviert, sondern dort angegeben! Dein Post klingt so, als würdest du dem Support nicht glauben wollen.


----------



## Angipunktpunkt (15 Januar 2019)

Bei mir das selbe 9,95 abgebucht. Die Dame am Telefon war ziemlich ablehnend und unfreundlich. Hat sich sehr auffällig komisch verhalten!! Sie fand anscheinend ganz plötzlich raus das jemand ein Amazon Konto mit meinen Konto Daten hätte und diese Person das Abo gemacht hat! Sie hat meine Angst (aus Datenschutz keine Nennung des kontoinhalbers) extrem abgetan, sei doch alles nicht so schlimm!!!!
Meiner Meinung nach, nutzt audible die Daten von Amazon und versucht unentdeckt abbuchungen durchzuführen, in der Hoffnung viele merken es nicht!!!!! Fühle mich komplett verarscht das ist völliger Betrug und ich werde anzeige gegen audible erstatten


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2019)

Angipunktpunkt schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, nutzt audible die Daten von Amazon und versucht unentdeckt Abbuchungen durchzuführen, in der Hoffnung viele merken es nicht!


Das ist, mit Verlaub, Unsinn! Die Audible GmbH ist ein deutsches Tochterunternehmen der Amazon LLC. Halunken legen inkriminierte Accounts bei Amazon an oder verwenden gekaperte Accounts und beziehen darüber virtuelle Leistungen von Audible. Kurzzeitig freilich nur, da nach Erkennen des Leistungskreditcomputerbetruges die Accounts und eben auch die genutzten Leistungen deaktiviert werden.

Nur, es gibt einige Leute, die behaupten einfach, dass sie die Leistung nicht beauftragt hätten und da kann man durchaus nachvollziehen, dass der Support von Audible gelegentlich genervt reagiert.



Angipunktpunkt schrieb:


> ...werde anzeige gegen audible erstatten


...die dann umgehend eingestellt wird.


----------



## passer (16 Januar 2019)

Audible gehört zu Amazon ?
War mir neu.

Nun ja für 5€ gab (gibt)  es Audials One 2019 unbegrenzt, da brauch man kein Abo zu 9,95€.


----------



## Franzman999 (21 Januar 2019)

Bei mir ist es Audible US. Die buchen mir 14,95 $ ab. Finde nichts dazu in meinem account.


----------



## BenTigger (21 Januar 2019)

Dann zur Bank und die Abbuchung rückgängig machen. Schon haste dein Geld wieder.


----------



## Torsten (28 Juli 2019)

Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht.
Bin Amazon Prime Kunde und musste heute feststellen das 9,95 € vom Bankkonto abgezogen wurden.
Dabei habe ich keine Abos abgeschlossen was ich in meinem Konto nachlesen konnte.
Unmöglich so was.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2019)

Torsten schrieb:


> Unmöglich so was.


Dann wende dich an den Support von Audible. Kann sein, dass das gar nicht über deinen Amazonaccount lief, sondern jemand deine Bankdaten in einem ganz fremden Account genutzt hatte. Für die Anfrage brauchst du die Zeichen aus dem Verwendungszweck in der Lastschrift.

Einfach nur zurück buchen, ist womöglich zu kurz gesprungen, da sich dann evtl. heftige Inkassoschreiben ergeben. Lieber doch erstmal mit dem Support reden.


----------



## Torben Möser (12 August 2019)

Audible indiziert kategorisch schlechte Buchrezensionen. Bei Vergabe nur eines Sterns mit einem dazugehörenden kritischen Text, verstosse man gegen geltende Nutzerrechtbedingungen. Manipulativer gehts kaum.


----------



## jupp11 (12 August 2019)

Itchy am 6 März 2014  schrieb:


> Mir werden seit 2 monaten 9,95 Euro von der Audible GMBH abgebucht.


Seit fünf Jahren Aboabzocke.....


----------



## Ich bin sauer!!! (15 September 2019)

Mir werden seit Jahren von Audible USA Beträge von meiner Kreditkarte abgezogen. Audible Deutschland fühlt sich nicht zuständig! Ich habe lediglich in Apple Store Hörbücher gekauft und hatte noch nie ein Abo dort oder sonstiges!! Mich ärgert das tierisch und ich komme da nicht weiter!!! Unfassbar !!!


----------



## BenTigger (15 September 2019)

Sorry, wenn ich jetzt mal ganz hart Antworte, aber wenn dir seit Jahren unberechtigt irgendwelche Beträge von der Kreditkarte abgezogen werden, bist du nicht sauer sondern blöd.
Warum hast du nicht einfach bei deinem Kreditkartenherausgeber angerufen und die unberechtigten Anzüge bemängelt, feine Kreditkarte sperren lassen und eine neue mit einer anderen Kartennummer beantragt? 
Dann kommen auch keine Abzüge mehr bei dir an.


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2019)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht einfach bei deinem Kreditkartenherausgeber angerufen und die unberechtigten Anzüge bemängelt, feine Kreditkarte sperren lassen und eine neue mit einer anderen Kartennummer beantragt?


Ganz so einfach war es bei mir (Master Card + Sparkasse als  Institut ) nicht. Telefonisch machten die gar nichts sondern es mußte ein schriftlicher Antrag bei dem kreditführenden Geldinstitut auf einem Formblatt gestellt werden. Ohne einen freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Mitarbeiter hätte mich das viel Zeit gekostet.

Bei  EC-Karte geht das Sperren telefonisch: aber auch hier  muß eine neue  beim Geldintstitut persönlich 
vor Ort beantragt werden mit Vorlage des Perso.
Hab ich alles schon durchgezozogen...


----------



## BenTigger (15 September 2019)

Widerum bei mir war es ein Telefonat, Karte gesperrt und neue bekommen.
Selbst wenn es die Sparkasse gewesen wäre, hätte ich lieber da Zeit investiert oder Karte gekündigt und woanders eine neue bestellt, anstatt jahrelang unberechtigte Abzüge hinzunehmen.

Übrigens müssen die zumindest bei einem Anruf die Karten sperren, um unrechtmäßige Abbuchungen zu unterbinden. Danach sind die dann für die Beträge verantwortlich, wenn sie weiterhin die Abbuchungen akzeptieren.



> *Was tun bei Kartenverlust:*
> 
> *Karte*(n) *sperren* lassen.
> Bankleitzahl, Kontonummer, Kreditkartennummer bereithalten.
> ...



Ansonsten hier mal schauen: https://www.cardscout.de/kreditkarten-ratgeber/kreditkarte-sperren-aber-wie


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2019)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Übrigens müssen die zumindest bei einem Anruf die Karten sperren, um unrechtmäßige Abbuchungen zu unterbinden. Danach sind die dann für die Beträge verantwortlich, wenn sie weiterhin die Abbuchungen akzeptieren.


Das auf jeden Fall. Ich hatte die Karte  verloren.  
Die Neuaustellung dauerte aber 2 Wochen. War ziemlich blöd. Geldabheben nur bei einer der Filialen.

Aber über einen längeren Zeitraum unberechtige Abbuchungen hinzunehmen ist unverständlich bzw. saublöd


----------



## Mr. Support (13 November 2019)

Solche Foren, besonders zu Audible Abbuchungen, lese ich unglaublich gerne... so viel Schwachsinn wie manche Leute schreiben ist großartig =D
Die Tipps (damit meine ich nicht, hol dir das Geld zurück mit Rücklastschrift) sind korrekt. Wenn mal wieder in Amazon irgendwo 0.00€ sieht, dann muss die dir einfach überhand nehmen und man klickt offenbar wie wild auf "JETZT KAUFEN". 

Irgendjemand hat geschrieben, dass es neu ist, dass Audible zu Amazon gehört.... Audible gehört seit Ende 2010 zu Amazon und für die Kunden ist dies 2011 kommuniziert worden. Seither gibt es auch die Möglichkeit sich mit den eigenen Amazon.de/us/co.uk usw. mit Audible anzumelden. Es ist das gleiche Konto... also sind auch alle Bank/Kreditkarten-Daten vorhanden. Wenn man die Nutzungsbedingungen und AGB nur halbwegs überfliegen würde, dann wird man sowas auch wissen. 

Wenn Ihr also in der Zukunft mal wieder schreit, das Euch jemand betrügt, dann denkt zur Sicherheit 2x nach, ob man nicht wieder irgendetwas kostenfrei, ohne zu lesen bezogen hat.


----------



## jupp11 (13 November 2019)

Wieviel bekommt man für so ein anonymes Ergebensheitsposting?


----------



## Mr. Support (13 November 2019)

@jupp11 
Gar nichts, warum sollte es? 
Wie gesagt, ich lese es sehr gerne. Es sind ja schließlich immer die Anderen Schuld, dass Geld plötzlich weg ist. 
Mein Lieblingseintrag... "Mir wurde Geld abgebucht, aber ich habe die App doch innerhalb der 30 Tage vom Handy gelöscht..." Was soll man darauf schreiben? sag du es mir.


----------



## jupp11 (13 November 2019)

Meld doch erst mal hier an,  ist garantiert kostenlos.....


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wieviel bekommt man für so ein anonymes Ergebensheitsposting?


Sollte der Arbeitgeber Mr. Support ermitteln können (was freilich vermutlich nicht zu erwarten ist) kostet das im geringsten Fall eine Abmahnung.


----------



## PiaNova (4 März 2020)

Mal weg von diesem Ablenkungsmanöver: Es geschieht immer noch - ich habe es erst heute entdeckt! - dass diese 10 Euro abgebucht werden, ohne dass man weiss, von wem - audible via amazon, aber wer genau? - und warum. Das darf doch nicht einfach weitergehen! Kann man nichts machen?


----------



## BenTigger (4 März 2020)

Doch, Abbuchung bei der Bank als nicht autorisiert deklarieren und das Geld zurückbuchen lassen.


----------



## jupp11 (4 März 2020)

Lastschriften (Abbuchungen) können innerhalb acht  Wochen ohne jede Begründung "zurückgepfiffen" werden.
Illegale Lastschriften  13 Monate.








						Bezahlen per Lastschrift | Verbraucherzentrale.de
					

Per Lastschrift zu zahlen, ist in Deutschland ebenso beliebt wie bequem und auch relativ sicher.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.de


----------



## Ulf99 (27 September 2020)

Unglaublich. Mir ist da mit Abbuchungen von Audible US ebenfalls passiert und ich merke es erst jetzt nach ein paar Monaten auf meinen Kreditkartenauszügen.


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2020)

Ulf99 schrieb:


> ich merke es erst jetzt nach ein paar Monaten auf meinen Kreditkartenauszügen.








						Gewusst wie: Lastschrift zurückholen
					

Sie sind bei der monatlichen Kontrolle Ihrer Kontoauszüge über einen ungewohnt hohen Betrag gestolpert? Oder haben den Eindruck, dass per Lastschrift mehr...




					www.test.de
				





> *Wenn Sie gar kein Mandat für einen Lastschrifteinzug erteilt *oder das Mandat schriftlich widerrufen haben, *bleiben Ihnen sogar 13 Monate Zeit, *um das zu Unrecht abgebuchte Geld zurückbuchen zu lassen


----------



## BenTigger (28 September 2020)

Jupp, er schrieb Kreditkarten Auszügen. 
Da ist es doch etwas anders als beim Girokonto. Das muss er mit seinem Kreditkartenanbieter klären. Da ist nach einer nicht Widersprochenen Abrechnung, alles genehmigt. Hier ist die Frist nach der Kartenabrechnung recht kurz.


----------



## jupp11 (28 September 2020)

Ulf99 schrieb:


> und ich merke es erst jetzt nach ein paar Monaten auf meinen Kreditkartenauszügen.


Dann hat er eben Pech gehabt. Seine  Auszüge sollte man schon zeitnah kontrollieren.

Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser 
(alte chinesische Volksweisheit)


----------



## Senta (1 Dezember 2020)

Ich habe heute auch so ein Anschreiben von audible bekommen. Sie haben weder meinen Namen, noch meine Kontodaten, behaupten aber, ich hätte einen Vertrag mit ihnen geschlossen. Sie haben nur meine Email-Adresse. Ich werde auch nicht mit Namen angesprochen, denn sie haben ja keinen. Ich finde das sehr unseriös. Überlege mir, ob ich überhaupt reagieren soll.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2020)

Senta schrieb:


> . Überlege mir, ob ich überhaupt reagieren soll.


Nö


----------

